# Hometown police about to set me off!



## Sip (May 14, 2015)

So here I am, lovely wage slaving my ass off so the boyfriend can make some money before I ship him off to daddies house. I go to work every day, sling burgers, lie to customers and in general make my boss rich, get out of work, cause some trouble and go to sleep. What do I get EVERY FUCKING NIGHT? Spot light spot light spot light. Burn out my fucking eyes. Everyone loves that knock knock knock on the car window. "It's illegal to sleep in your car in greenville, you know this, yet you keep doing it." Oh sorry officer, take me home with you if sleeping in my car in a parking lot I have permission to be in from the manager bothers you. Why yes, I do know I need new tires. FUCK YOU ASSHOLE. I swear to god, if these fuckers bother us one more time I am getting out the posters. I am getting out the protest signs. I am getting out the bricks and the plastic gloves. I am getting out the spraypaint and the rage music and the gasoline. I am going to make those fuckers lives miserable. This is my town bitches. You will repeal your shitty law and I will not stop until you do. Illegal to be homeless? Lick my unwashed balls.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 14, 2015)

just out of curiosity - is there a reason your boyfriend can't work for himself?


----------



## angerisagift (May 14, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> just out of curiosity - is there a reason your boyfriend can't work for himself?


i was thinking the same thing. sorry Sip not trying to pour gas on the fire


----------



## creature (May 15, 2015)

absolute fucking assholes..

you work, right??

you MAKE the goddamned fucking burgers THEY fucking eat, right?

what fucking in credible _*MORONS!!!!!*_

christ...

may battery is shitting..

fucking fucking fucking fucking idiotic fucking stupid fucking *cops*...


----------



## Sip (May 15, 2015)

He does work, but I am only working this job because he wants me to. I'm basically gonna use the money to make sure my pup is taken care of and give the rest to him. I literally don't want it. It just pisses me off. Even when I'm trying to play it the "right" way I get shit on. I mean, does that fucking make sense to you? Bother a guy who is living in his car because he's trying to save for a place? I mean, I'm not actually saving for a place, but they don't know that. It's fucking stupid. Either way, they left us alone last night so I'm less pissed. It was kind of funny, actually. My McDonalds gives discounts to cops, and a cop pulled up to my window to pay for his shitty food, and I told him the total and he was like "Don't I get a discount?" I told him we didn't do that anymore.


----------



## dregaret (May 19, 2015)

Times are tough and I can imagine how that would be if homeless or close to it, there is no empathy in society for the fellow man not even from government officials like police officers, when one of the has fallen, they scour the city for citizens to donate money, that is twisted the way you were treated, twisted.


----------

